# Lobster Roll recipe



## Miguel A. Nunez (Jul 13, 2017)

I need a recipe for a good dogs buns to make Lobster Roll. Thanks...


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

The Lobster Roll S/B on a New England style Hot Dog bun that could be toasted. The recipe for a Lobster Roll depends on if its a Connecticut style or New England style. Make your choice I love the CT style......Welcome to Cheftalk.....Chef Bill


----------

